# Download your free Osama mask!



## Arob (Feb 23, 2008)

Morgan Spurlock's documentary *Where in the World is Osama Bin Laden?* in which he travels to nine different Mid East countries on a quest to find the world's most wanted man, has a free Osama Bin Laden mask that you can download for use at home. 









This is perfect way to scare the kids at breakfast. Why wait for Halloween?

There is also a Spurlock mask but I don't expect it to be very popular.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Great, I just blew a freakin' hole in my screen!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I am downloading that and reinforcing with cardboard yes!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Is that the guy that made that Mcdonalds documentary?


----------

